# C40 Mapei?



## RuiPP (Aug 17, 2011)

Hi.

I guess I 'll try to buy this Colnago C40, with dura ace. I'd like to know whether it's a real team Mapei? Can you help me, please? Does anyone know what year is this bike?


























Thank you very much.
Regards


----------



## icsloppl (Aug 25, 2009)

It could be, but there are several major things that say it probably isn't. 
1. it obviously has the wrong paint scheme.

www.cyclingnews.com technical news and analysis

2. Team bikes normally have the rider's name on them. Yours just has a few Mapei stickers. It does have the Shimano and Mapei stickers on the chain stay in the correct location anyway.

Unless the current owner can show conclusive evidence, there's no reason to believe it's a team bike, and even if it was, there is nothing special about it to make it worth more than any other C-40 from that era.


----------



## RuiPP (Aug 17, 2011)

Thank you very much for your well informed answer.
What would be a fair price in your opinion? 
Could the bike be a C40 mapei replica? Does that exist? 
Thanks again.


----------



## RuiPP (Aug 17, 2011)

icsloppl said:


> It could be, but there are several major things that say it probably isn't.
> 1. it obviously has the wrong paint scheme.


However, there is more than one Mapei paint scheme. Here's johan Museeuw's Mapei bike:


----------



## campyc40 (Aug 4, 2010)

Unlikely that is a real team bike but the paint schemes were made available to the public so they almost look like team bikes.
Orange was for Rabobank, purple was Lampre, yellow was Casino, blue was Mapei.
I have an Rabobank C40, such a nice and colorful paint scheme. I'd buy that bike if I were you.


----------



## RuiPP (Aug 17, 2011)

campyc40 said:


> I have an Rabobank C40, such a nice and colorful paint scheme.


I'd love to see it. Can you show it, please?


----------



## icsloppl (Aug 25, 2009)

RuiPP said:


> Thank you very much for your well informed answer.
> What would be a fair price in your opinion?
> Could the bike be a C40 mapei replica? Does that exist?
> Thanks again.


If you were in the U.S., a typical price would be $1500-$2000 depending on condition. For you, try an ebay advanced search and include completed listlings.

It's not a Mapei replica / paint scheme. That's the one that others have shown and is in the link in my ealrier post.

Good luck, they are excellent frames and good values if you can find a good one that fits you well.


----------



## c50jim (Jan 15, 2009)

It's certainly not like the Mapei team bikes I've seen (and own two different types of) that were sold to the public, although it's pretty similar to that Museeuw bike with a Star fork instead of Precisa.

You also asked its age. It doesn't have the B stay but does have a Star fork so I'd say it's probably from about 1999. I seem to remember putting a carbon fork on my old C40 back in 1999 so they were available then, or perhaps as early as 1998. B stay was introduced in 2000 or 2001, I can't recall which. The little man on the top tube started in 96 or 97 and the fork may be a later change since threadless headsets were pretty uncommon in the late 90s if I remember correctly.

So, the bike is pretty old. If you can see it and check it out, age may not be a problem. My 1995 C40 was still a daily rider until this season but the current owner says it has some pitting of the cable guides and you might want to check things like that for age or weather related wear.


----------



## RuiPP (Aug 17, 2011)

Ok, thanks a lot. Here's another one I've found; however, without the Mapei decals (it has an Art Decor decal in the topo tube).

And you seem the right person to ask if the bike would fit me. I'm 6.05 ft (long legs, shorter torso) and the bike is 56.5 c-t-c seat tube, 55.5 c-t-c top tube, 175 crank arms. Can you give me your opinion, please?

Thank you very much!


----------



## c50jim (Jan 15, 2009)

Those measurements don't fit. Here's a link to C40 measurements:
Google Image Result for https://redkiteprayer.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/10/Colnago-Geo-Numbers.jpg

Find them on google if the link doesn't work.

The measurements you give are the top tube of a 57 and between a 58 and 59 for seat tube so something doesn't fit. That bike is about the same age as the other one - no B stay, Star threadless fork. Is it something you found on line or can you check the measurements personally? I've found a lot of incorrectly sized bikes on ebay.

I'm about 6' 1 1/2" and find the 59 (top tube 57) works for me. Compare the Colnagos to your current bike. Basically, when I look for bikes, I check top tube length on the basis that if it's correct, I should be able to duplicate my current position with the same length stem to maintain similar handling characteristics. It usually works, although some bikes have other geometric differences that mean they don't work for me.


----------



## RuiPP (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanks for the link.
That's a problem. I've also seen lots of bikes incorrectly sized. In this case, I can't check it. From your experience, what size would you say it is?


----------



## FrenchNago (Jan 1, 2011)

by the head tube it must be at least a 56....

you can't buy a Colnago by your size like the typical xs/s/m/l/xl but by your inseam and torso/arm length... especially C40's C50's C59's m10's cx's and all the top notch bikes come in mostly 22 sizes + custom.

Best is to go to an LBS carrying Colnago and throw a leg over a C59 or M10 and then use that as a ref point....


----------



## c50jim (Jan 15, 2009)

I really can't guess the size from a picture. I just looked at one of my 59s and it doesn't look much different than that one. Ask the seller to measure as many things as you can: headset, top tube, seat tube (centre to top and centre to top of clamp). If he does it correctly, the measurements in the aggregate should give you the answer about what size it really is. Top tube if what you have is correct suggests it's a 57, which I think would be a bit small for you.

Colnago sizing is by cm (or was in the C40 era) so it's often possible to make a bike that's one size off your ideal work because they're close. I've owned a dozen 59s and a 60. The 60 was OK but I preferred the way the 59s handled. That's something you really can't tell until you actually ride a bike. I suspect you'd be best on a 58 but might prefer a 59. 57 seems too small to me - short top tube might mean you'd need a really long stem.

As I said, it's best to compare to your current bike. Or as FrenchNago says, fit yourself on one at a dealer.


----------



## icsloppl (Aug 25, 2009)

It's a 58cm, the OP is just not quoting the standard Colnago measurement (C to T). 

I'm about the same height and ride a 58cm. You can go to a 57 if you like more bar drop, but don't go larger or the handling/cornering will suffer. A 58cm is likely close to optimal for you.


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*1998 or 1999*

The base paint scheme is AD10. Oscar Camenzind won the Worlds in 1998 on one with AD10 and the little Mapei add ons.. The dedicated Mapei paint schemes of which there were two or three over time came later. I would say a 1999 given the Star fork although that could have been added later. 1998's came with a steel Presica.

It could have been a team spare, it could have been an extra from the factory or distributor. Not sure it really matters. Lack of a number plate hanger does not mean much as the C40's for Mapei and Rabo at the time used plastic ties to attach the number plates.

I own a 2003 C40, ordered when I lived in Europe, which I had painted in AD10 thanks to help from RBR rider duke249. This is when you could still get out of production schemes painted. Mine is BStay but w/o HP stays. 2003 was the first production year of HP although Bettini and Freire had them at the 2002 Worlds but I didn't like the look so checked with the distributor and they still had one in the greige with the normal chain stays. US distributor at the time, Trial-TIR was pretty inflexible but in Europe, you could get things done.


----------



## campyc40 (Aug 4, 2010)

RuiPP said:


> I'd love to see it. Can you show it, please?


Not the best pic but is shows the colors.


----------



## FrenchNago (Jan 1, 2011)

campyc40 said:


> Not the best pic but is shows the colors.


thing of great beauty


----------



## TDC (Oct 18, 2011)

Hi all. Long time lurker here. 

I am curious about the age of this one as I have one similar (different colourway) and have been trying to determine the age.

I think its a first generation as it has DT shifter bosses, standard rear end, eyelets for full length rear brake cable housing, and the down tube stays the same diameter through to the BB.

Of course, i could be way off too.

cheers 

Tony


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

I don't know if this helps with dating the frame, but my wife and I bought C-40 frames in Italy on our honeymoon in 2000. They were 2001 models -- the first year they had the B-Stay. One of the paint jobs to choose from was the Mapei jello cubes. They also had the GEO. I liked the reserved OOF at the time. I wish I'd chosen something flashier like my wife did. They're nice bikes. We still ride them.


----------



## campyc40 (Aug 4, 2010)

My Rabo C40 pictured above is a 1999 model. I still ride it, and it is more comfortable than my 2006 C50 but also not as stiff in the bracket area. If I ever find another frame (Casino or Lampre model) in great shape I'll buy it.


----------



## RuiPP (Aug 17, 2011)

campyc40 said:


> Not the best pic but is shows the colors.


Amazing!! Thanks for the picture.


----------



## RuiPP (Aug 17, 2011)

Hi. 
Now I have to make a decision... How risky is to buy this C40, I mean, a +- 12-15 years old carbon bike? Isn't it too old? I don't want to buy a piece of museum, but a bike to ride. I can't test it, so I still don't know what to do. 
Any help would be nice. 
Thanks


----------



## FrenchNago (Jan 1, 2011)

RuiPP said:


> Hi.
> Now I have to make a decision... How risky is to buy this C40, I mean, a +- 12-15 years old carbon bike? Isn't it too old? I don't want to buy a piece of museum, but a bike to ride. I can't test it, so I still don't know what to do.
> Any help would be nice.
> Thanks


unless broken, cracked or delaminated or exposed to massive doses of UV light i don't believe correctly layered and impregnated carbon has as many aging problems as steel or aluminium. The real problem can come from glues to assemble parts or corrosion in the said interface (al/carbon carbon/steel carbon/titanium)
Colnago's tubes are made by ATR for the c40, c50 and all bikes of that era and they know their stuff (Ferrari, Ducati, F1 etc)
However I'd change out all the components to make it new again...


----------



## icsloppl (Aug 25, 2009)

From a performance standpoint, the C-40 is still a great frame, particularly in small to medium sizes and "normal' rider weight.

The potential failure mode is as Mr. Frenchnago says, galvanic corrosion.

Galvanic corrosion - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

The original Specialized Epic carbon frames for instance had this issue to the point the Specialized essentially warranteed all of them.

In the case of the C40 (and eventually C-50 and every other bonded CF Colnago frame), i've never heard of a single frame failing from corrosion. Perhaps in the future it may become an issue, but if you want a Colnago and don't want to pay a fortune for a new one, I'd say go for it...


----------



## TDC (Oct 18, 2011)

RuiPP said:


> Hi.
> Now I have to make a decision... How risky is to buy this C40, I mean, a +- 12-15 years old carbon bike? Isn't it too old? I don't want to buy a piece of museum, but a bike to ride. I can't test it, so I still don't know what to do.
> Any help would be nice.
> Thanks


Mine is of similar age (and i bought it only 3 months ago, so I had similar thoughts to you). I don't think it's too old...too old for what, anyway?. It is the only bike i ride now and it is still relevant amongst current bikes.

It will be flexy, but that doesn't seem to be a negative with this frame. They feel 'lively'. The handling is great. Comfort is great. If you want the frame with stiffest BB on the market, look elsewhere. 

The C40 is not an iconic bike for no reason. They are really really good.


----------



## oldtrackie (Oct 23, 2005)

Well this is very strange. I have just bought the bike! Saw it on ebay this morning, bid on impulse and won. I have two C40's, so don't really need another, but I love them! 

I recon this is a 1999/2000 (one of mine, which I bought in 2000 looks the same). My other one is a 2004 BStay. I came onto this forum to ask the same question (about the Mapei colour scheme) as RuiPP, so thanks for all the information. 

Amazing bikes and I agree absolutely with TDC - great handling, comfortably flexy and iconic.


----------



## RuiPP (Aug 17, 2011)

oldtrackie said:


> Well this is very strange. I have just bought the bike! Saw it on ebay this morning, bid on impulse and won. I have two C40's, so don't really need another, but I love them!
> 
> I recon this is a 1999/2000 (one of mine, which I bought in 2000 looks the same). My other one is a 2004 BStay. I came onto this forum to ask the same question (about the Mapei colour scheme) as RuiPP, so thanks for all the information.
> 
> Amazing bikes and I agree absolutely with TDC - great handling, comfortably flexy and iconic.


Internet makes the world pretty small!

I’ve decided not do bid it. I hope you can enjoy it. Apart from other reasons ($), I wasn’t sure if the 55.5 top tube would fit me. Beside that, I would have to change some components (wheel set, gear shifters, ...).

However, if you have two C40’s, maybe one day you can sell me this one (if you live in Europe).

Please post pictures of it when you get it, ok?

Regards.


----------



## oldtrackie (Oct 23, 2005)

Indeed it does! I may well just keep the frame and sell the components, then build up slowly with Campagnolo kit. Yes, no problem, I'll post some photos when it arrives. 

I'm 6ft tall and this frame is (from the seller's details) a 'standard' Colnago size 58, which is the same as my other Colnago's. 

I hope you soon find a C40 which is right for you.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

RuiPP said:


> Hi.
> Now I have to make a decision... How risky is to buy this C40, I mean, a +- 12-15 years old carbon bike? Isn't it too old? I don't want to buy a piece of museum, but a bike to ride. I can't test it, so I still don't know what to do.
> Any help would be nice.
> Thanks


My wife and I did a bike tour in Tuscany with Andy Hampsten in 2000. The shop that ran SAG for us was a Colnago dealer. At the time, the euro was worth $0.75, so we bought 2001 Colnago C-40's from them. They measured us and had them custom made, whatever that means ... it is Italy. The frames/forks/posts/stems came about 6 months later. Over the years, we've ridden those bikes tens of thousands of miles (we have three bikes each). I replaced the Dura Ace shifter on mine last week (I wore it out). They still are great. We rode them 50 miles today. They handle really well and are very comfortable. I weigh 200 lbs and haven't destroyed mine yet. C-40's were state of the art at the time. Hand made in Italy. The c-59 is still made in Italy and isn't that different from the C-40. I've owned a monocoque carbon bike before, and it didn't have the ride quality that my C-40 has. You can ride that bike for decades. Its not like carbon fiber gets worse over time. If it fits, you'll be happy with it. Frankly, I find all the Chinese/Taiwan carbon bikes that everyone sells to be kind of gross. Of course, my other bikes are a 1999 Litespeed Ultimate and a 1996 Merckx Corsa 01, so I'm a bit of a crumudgen. Go for it!


----------



## FrenchNago (Jan 1, 2011)

If this was facebook I would have "liked "this post........


----------



## RuiPP (Aug 17, 2011)

So, did you receive it? Looking forward to seeing pictures of it!


----------



## oldtrackie (Oct 23, 2005)

It's on its way - should be with me at the end of the week.


----------



## oldtrackie (Oct 23, 2005)

As promised, a couple of photos of the new C40. Some of the components weren't in great condition, so as planned, I stripped them and now have a great frame to play with. Will take my time and this will be a fun rebuild project.


----------



## RuiPP (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanks for the pictures. The bike seems quite nice. Congratulations! 

Which components weren't that good? Which is the frame's size?


----------



## oldtrackie (Oct 23, 2005)

Thanks. Frame is a 'standard' 58 (Colnago sizing). Components are generally well used/not well cared for, so plenty of scratches etc. Not quite the 'excellent condition' advertised, but that's ok, I was really only interested in the frame/forks.


----------

